# How to save big $$ on your Univ. Education



## Kevin (May 20, 2009)

Come to Canada of course!

Check out this story globeandmail.com: American brains are Canada's gain

Also just down the road we have a nice little Baptist liberal Arts Univerity with several reformed men on faculty.

ABU


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (May 20, 2009)

I would but my GI Bill does not cover Canadian institutions.


----------



## ReformedChapin (May 20, 2009)

How about good Canadian Reformed Seminary?


----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2009)

ReformedChapin said:


> How about good Canadian Reformed Seminary?



reformed, and inexpensive Haddington House Trust

Evangelical, accredited, accepts all HH credits, and has Craig Evans on Faculty, and the new seminary dean is an English Reformed Baptist ACADIA DIVINITY COLLEGE | Preparing Christian Leaders


----------



## Oecolampadius (May 20, 2009)

ReformedChapin said:


> How about good Canadian Reformed Seminary?



Isn't Canadian Reformed Seminary the seminary of the Canadian Reformed Church? Is there a problem with them?

I mean I always had the impression that it is a good seminary because I know of a minister who earned his M. Div. there. That minister who is solidly reformed praises it a lot. So, has there been any changes? What's with the ""?


----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2009)

Chippy said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > ReformedChapin said:
> ...



Dunno, not my smiley. Plus I'm not Dutch, so I don't know anything about them...


----------



## Oecolampadius (May 20, 2009)

Kevin said:


> Chippy said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...



Oops! Sorry. I quoted the wrong post. I edited it.


----------



## bisonrancher (May 21, 2009)

My brother graduated from ABU in 2008.


----------



## kvanlaan (May 21, 2009)

> Plus I'm not Dutch, so I don't know anything about them...



They're somewhat numerous in Southwestern Ontario, with several congregations within about an hour drive of where I live. I would say that their seminary would be rigorous and solid, wherever it is. I've heard a CanRef pastor preach a funeral before and his sermon was dead on and gospel-rich. 

I also work with an elder from the Ancaster congregation here and he described to me their examination of some ministerial candidates. Not pretty. 

Wes Bredenhof (Guido's Brother) is a CanRef, he can probably tell you all about it.

(Kevin, as for not being Dutch, there are procedures and rituals we can do to get you where you need to be, but it's not cheap and you may need a surgery or two. Do you stand at least 6'1"?)


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2009)

Kevin, you make it sound so inviting...

But alas I am only 6' tall & being Scotch I do not willingly part with $, so I may have to remain as I am!


----------



## kvanlaan (May 21, 2009)

> Kevin, you make it sound so inviting...



Well, I didn't want to sugar-coat it. If you're not born that way, it's not an easy road...


----------

